# Not showable Colors?



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

I know Black Orchids arent showable, as they are just a bad black, but what are the other non-showable colors?

I remember hearing MG, is that true?

How about marbles?


----------



## Basement Bettas (May 12, 2012)

MG is a bad bicolor.. and not a very good multi as the body is usually a solid. Though attractive, they would be heavily faulted and not do well at shows. I had a rude awakening after I bought fish and decided to show.. and had only one showable color.. lol. If you love the MG's but want to show, work another color that is showable and see what you can accomplish with the MG to develop a type that is consistent. Current MG's are all over the place in variation of their coloring.


----------

